# PREGUNTA / AYUDA - No puedo capturar videos cuando la Ventana esta en segundo plano



## FelixJS (Oct 19, 2020)

normalmente suelo grabar mi ventana en OBS y abro OBS a lo cual se veía el video, pero hace unos días me sucede que ahora abro OBS y cuando la ventana queda en "Segundo plano" de cierta forma, esta no muestra los videos o algunas cosas se con congelan, en el caso de los videos no los muestra.


----------



## joseph E. A. Q. (Oct 21, 2020)

Tengo el mismo problema. Desde la actualización 26.0.0 solo es posible grabar la ventana que tienes fijada siempre que estés viéndola. Tiene que ver con la implementación de la Virtual Cam que parece que crea conflictos de entre las drivers.


----------



## jon86 (Oct 25, 2020)

Buenas! Me esta pasando lo mismo desde hace una semana, pudieron solucionarlo?
No me toma los videos en grabaciones, al salir de la ventana de cual grabo.


----------



## jon86 (Oct 25, 2020)

La única resolución es que mientras se graba, abrir todo lo demás en opción minimizada y ahí sigue grabando sin congelar los videos.


----------



## Alonso_7atión (Nov 4, 2020)

Me sucede el mismo problema, ojalá esto se soluciones pronto.


----------



## 7LD7LNOWSKY (Nov 9, 2020)

Hola a todos:

Una solución que encontré es, no utilizar el programa OBS en modo Full o maximizado, de esa manera deja ver y capturar el video en pestaña por debajo sin problema. Saludos y espero les sirva


----------



## Danilo Roxette (Nov 12, 2020)

Hola.

Take a look: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/windows-capture-turning-black-when-switching-screens.131971/


----------



## Danilo Roxette (Nov 12, 2020)

Resumen: no es culpa de OBS. Es culpa de la última actualización de Chrome. Revierte tu versión de Chrome o usa otro navegador


----------



## Fr3doAAP (Mar 13, 2021)

7LD7LNOWSKY said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Una solución que encontré es, no utilizar el programa OBS en modo Full o maximizado, de esa manera deja ver y capturar el video en pestaña por debajo sin problema. Saludos y espero les sirva


No me funciona !!!


----------



## Fr3doAAP (Mar 13, 2021)

Danilo Roxette said:


> Resumen: no es culpa de OBS. Es culpa de la última actualización de Chrome. Revierte tu versión de Chrome o usa otro navegador


Tampoco me funciona la captura del video en otro navegador ... :(


----------



## Fr3doAAP (Mar 13, 2021)

FelixJS said:


> normalmente suelo grabar mi ventana en OBS y abro OBS a lo cual se veía el video, pero hace unos días me sucede que ahora abro OBS y cuando la ventana queda en "Segundo plano" de cierta forma, esta no muestra los videos o algunas cosas se con congelan, en el caso de los  videos no los muestra.


Acá encontré una solución: _(ajuste de chrome) _








						Como Grabar / Capturar Google Chrome con OBS
					

Como grabar capturar Google Chrome con OBS de la mejor forma. Solución de Pantalla negra Chrome OBSEsta es la mejor forma para capturar OBS sin tener que gra...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Fr3doAAP (Mar 13, 2021)

Fr3doAAP said:


> No me funciona !!!


Acá encontré una solución: _(ajuste de chrome) _








						Como Grabar / Capturar Google Chrome con OBS
					

Como grabar capturar Google Chrome con OBS de la mejor forma. Solución de Pantalla negra Chrome OBSEsta es la mejor forma para capturar OBS sin tener que gra...




					www.youtube.com
				





Danilo Roxette said:


> Resumen: no es culpa de OBS. Es culpa de la última actualización de Chrome. Revierte tu versión de Chrome o usa otro navegador


Acá encontré una solución: _(ajuste de chrome) _








						Como Grabar / Capturar Google Chrome con OBS
					

Como grabar capturar Google Chrome con OBS de la mejor forma. Solución de Pantalla negra Chrome OBSEsta es la mejor forma para capturar OBS sin tener que gra...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Fearjona (Apr 21, 2022)

Creo que envontre ls solucion








						Tutorial: Chrome y OBS (Ventanas en segundo plano)
					

#Chrome #OBS #Ventanas1- On the address bar, type: chrome://flagsSearch for "Throttle Javascript timers in background". Disable it.2- Search for "Calculate w...




					youtu.be


----------

